# Is there a technical issue on the forum?



## Kini (Nov 25, 2005)

I've noticed for the last few days that you have to hit the back button twice to go back one screen, and have not noticed this on other sites. Is there an issue, or could it be the Mauriat slide show ad on the right side of the page?


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

It's the "friend connect" widget that got added recently. It only affects Internet Explorer. We have brought it to the moderators' attention in the forum problem reports forum, but they haven't done anything about it yet.


----------



## falis (Jul 30, 2008)

It affects Opera too.

- Ed


----------



## foresterdjb (Feb 9, 2005)

Good. I like to know there is actually a problem and it's not me loosing my mind, as I keep muttering to myself, "why won't this darn thing back up?"!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=104646&page=2

There's no problem in firefox. I understand using Opera but IE? Youse guys are Nuts!


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

hakukani said:


> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=104646&page=2


Thanks for redirecting folks to the approriate thread, Haku


----------

